# Nickel & Nickel Cabernets



## doohnibor (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm a fan of the Nickel & Nickel Cabernet's. However, I'm interested in finding some older vintages (say like the '97/98).

Anyone seen any good sources?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

They make pretty good wine, its a Far Niente product


----------

